# type of hood for George Foreman electric Grills



## JayHawkInspector (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a restaurant remodel and they are going to have one hot dog steamer (residential type), micro waves and a couple of George Foreman electric Grills so what type of hood should they have???


----------



## fatboy (Oct 11, 2010)

What are they cooking? A couple, as in two?


----------



## vegas paul (Oct 11, 2010)

Are those listed for commercial use?  Doubt it... ask for the listings.


----------



## TimNY (Oct 11, 2010)

In these parts, a hood is not required for portable countertop cooking equipment.  When pressed as to what "portable" was, the unofficial answer was anything with a cord-and-plug connection that can be carried by "one or two" people.

http://www.dos.state.ny.us/code/pdf/countertopappliancesTB.htm


----------



## JBI (Oct 11, 2010)

And the list gets bigger with the 2010 (based on the ICC 2006). The appliances you describe would not require a hood here.


----------



## klarenbeek (Oct 12, 2010)

What are they cooking? If it is anything that produces grease laden vapors, it needs a type I hood.  See sec. 507.2.1.  As far as I know, a George forman, or any panini style grill, doesn't have a UL 710B recirculating system.


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2010)

Would agree no hood

But would document and may even have them give you a notarized letter of the appliances on property

That way when you check back in a couple of months and they have a full blown kitchen you can wave the letter at them while you lock thier doors


----------



## TimNY (Oct 12, 2010)

I seem to recall something from the old board about a jurisdiction requiring the menu be submitted, which they stamped approved.  Their thinking was that grilling bread and vegetable sandwiches was fine, but when the bacon (not on the menu) starts releasing grease laden vapors, a hood was required.

Not something I would do, but it sounded like a pretty ingenious idea.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 12, 2010)

VP is correct you should check the listing. Chances are they are not ment for continuoes operation like you find in most restaurants. The cords are lighter and will over heat. The unit itself (external surfaces) may overheat when used in a commercial operation. couple times an hour probably okay. used for a couple of hours in a row probably not good.


----------

